# Interaktion mit einer website (website als Objekt?)



## Schnuu (24. Aug 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum.

Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, in welchen Bereich meine Frage am besten passt. 
Daher hab ich es einfach mal hier erstellt.

Leider hab ich nirgends eine "passende" Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich aufgrund meiner mangelnden Erfahrung nicht nach den richtigen Begriffen gesucht habe.
Daher tuts mir Vorweg leid, falls eine ähnliche Frage hier schonmal beantwortet wurde.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Ich wollte mir ein kleines Programm schreiben, dass mit einer website interagieren kann.
Also sich bspw. aus den Elementen der website das Login Inputfield / Password InputField raussucht, Eingaben tätigt, sich einloggt, irgendwelche Dinge erledigt und sich wieder ausloggt.
Nun hatte ich mir das so vorgestellt, dass man vielleicht irgendwie ein "Objekt" der entsprechenden website erstellen kann, um dann auf ihren Elementen zu arbeiten.
Lässt sich sowas in etwa meinen Vorstellungen entsprechend realisieren oder ist das eher utopisch?

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem verständlich rüberbringen.

MfG
Schnuu


----------



## turtle (24. Aug 2014)

So etwas kann Apache JMeter.


----------



## Gamma (24. Aug 2014)

Sehr einfach wäre es Selenium zu nutzen. Hier hast du allerdings die Limitierung auf den Browser. Dafür kann man damit recht schnell was zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Schnuu (24. Aug 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Selenium hatte ich auch schon gefunden, jedoch hatte ich das, aufgrund der Limitierung auf den Browser, auch eher als Notlösung angesehen.
Ich hätte es halt gerne, dass das Programm unabhängig vom Browser im Hintergrund laufen kann. (Hatte ich vergessen oben zu erwähnen, tut mir Leid)

Apache JMeter hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt. Hast du vielleicht grad ein einfaches Codebeispiel parat, wie das zu verwenden ist?
Deinem Link zufolge sieht mir das nach einem eigenen Programm aus, oder?


----------

